# The New V



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

My first topic non-book related so bear with me. Mainly just curious to see how many or if anyone will be tuning in tonight...well now, to watch ABC's new version of V.

While I don't watch too much TV, I was actually a huge fan of the original (I mean, Marc Singer was to die for when I was a kid) and haven't quite made up my mind on the new one yet.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got it set to record on my DVR... but I probably won't be participating much in this thread as it usually takes my wife and I a few days after a program airs to finally sit down and watch it. That makes reading the thread not so fun because I find out what's going to happen before it happens (for me)!! =(



Spoiler



Which will probably make this thread a nice respite for some of you!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

As you might know, SyFy reaired the original V miniseries on Sunday. Our 3 yr old wasn't paying attention to the Tv and wasn't in the room most of the afternoon, so we had it on. Well, DH and I slipped into our office to do a quick e-mail check forgetting about V. Next thing we hear is our son screaming and running down the hallway to us. He kept saying "I'm scared of the green" Huh? we're thinking to ourseleves. And then he says "and the head broke!" and then we realised! oops. V is not for toddlers! We re-assured him that it was just TV and wasn't real and we've haven't had flashbacks.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Dang! I just learned about this on FB - wish I would've known! I think it's over (or almost) here on the east coast. I loved the original series. Shoot. I wonder if they're going to replay the opener?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised.  ABC (and the other networks) have frequently been repeating the episodes on Friday and Sat nights.  Plus it will surely be on ABC's website.  Check your listings.  

I didn't know there was an original V. 

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The original was fabulous.  The reviews I saw for the new one are....not.  DH will certainly watch; I probably won't.  Plenty of reading material on hand instead.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that they'll be posting it at www.abc.com.

That's how I plan on watching it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The original was fabulous. The reviews I saw for the new one are....not. DH will certainly watch; I probably won't. Plenty of reading material on hand instead.


Yeah, that's par for the course. We'll probably just wait and watch it on the web site. Hmph!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The new V was one of the best pilots I've *ever* seen (I haven't seen the original).

Plus, Morena Baccarin and Alan Tudyk together again!!! EEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! *Squeals like a schoolgirl* (Firefly/Serenity fans will know what I mean!)


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

haven't seen it


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

CS said:


> Plus, Morena Baccarin and Alan Tudyk together again!!! EEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! *Squeals like a schoolgirl* (Firefly/Serenity fans will know what I mean!)


Yes!!!!! I was so disappointed but then got to squeal again after previews for next week aired.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

No, V was never meant for toddlers. I think I was nine years old when I first saw the original miniseries and my Mom didn't want me to watch it. Some parts I still ignore but I watched it all weekend on SyFy and then the original TV series yesterday and today...which drove Mom nuts since I own the DVDs. 

I guess I was spoiled by the original and just didn't get into this new one. Probably for people who never watched the original it would be alright but I'm a sucker for my old shows and..._prepares to duck_ Scott Wolf is no Marc Singer.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The original was on??  I would have watched that just for the famous feather-burp...  


(Jason, in the other TV threads I think everyone's been pretty good about not spoiling stuff.  Or if they have to, they use, well, spoilers.  With a warning, so those of us who habitually peek won't.)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep. On the Sci-Fi (I know, wrong spelling)channel. Both miniseries were on Sunday and then they must have started showing the original TV series on Monday and on thru this afternoon.

Ah, the memories that brought back.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

USA Today hyped it up this morning.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I almost forget to watch it. I even had the post-it on my desk but forgot about it. It'll start in a few minutes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but I've never heard of V and have no idea what it's about.  I hear hype about other new shows, but this one?  No.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a couple links on the original:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085106/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086822/

and on the new remake:
http://abc.go.com/shows/v

It's basically about aliens coming to Earth and wanting to use its people as a food source, which of course isn't known at first.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Here's a couple links on the original:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085106/
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086822/
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

You're welcome. Those were the ones I could come up with by just a quick search. It's been awhile since I considered googling for V.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the original series is airing tomorrow AM. I'll set up my dvr for the first few (might run out of space if I try to get them all. Just noticed that the schedule page has an M-Edge kindle cover ad.

http://www.syfy.com/schedule/index.php?__source=Syfy_Global_Nav


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

CS said:


> The new V was one of the best pilots I've *ever* seen (I haven't seen the original).
> 
> Plus, Morena Baccarin and Alan Tudyk together again!!! EEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! *Squeals like a schoolgirl* (Firefly/Serenity fans will know what I mean!)


I am definitely going to have to check this out. But it will have to be watching online, since I've missed it on live tube.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Firefly!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> (Jason, in the other TV threads I think everyone's been pretty good about not spoiling stuff. Or if they have to, they use, well, spoilers. With a warning, so those of us who habitually peek won't.)


Oh cool, thanks! I've just been avoiding the Survivor thread, because I've been about 2 days behind in watching it each week... =)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Our whole family was a big fan of the original V and plan on watching the new version. I have it on the DVR, but won't be watching it until the hubby gets home this weekend. That is how we watch most shows with him being gone all week.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm also DVRing it and will probably watch the pilot this weekend.  I listen to several Lost podcasts, and a lot of Lost fans are excited about V.  I heard that the screening of the pilot at ComicCon was a big hit.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't know if I'll watch this at all, now or waiting for re-runs. If it gets really good reviews I might get sucked into it, but in general I have trouble with the "willing suspension of disbelief" thing for these "aliens invade present-day Earth but Earth somehow fights them off" stories (assuming that in the end we will win against the "V" aliens?). Such stories generally seem to presume that:

1. Aliens can get here with more than a relatively small exploratory spaceship, thus demonstrating a level of technology and resources well beyond our current abilities.
2. Said aliens would actually have a reason to want to conquer/destroy/enslave/


Spoiler



anal-probe


 us.
3. Said aliens, though presumably intelligent and advanced enough to accomplish item #1, would be stupid enough to put themselves in a situation where we can defeat them instead of, say, lobbing asteroids at Earth until our entire infrastructure is destroyed and the human race is reduced to a medieval level of technology (or worse).

But I suppose if it's done well with compelling characters, it could still be enjoyable; I just don't feel any particular urge to do so yet.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't made up my mind on how compelling these characters are in this version yet. Nothing pulled me in while watching the pilot as the original did but then I went in with preconceived expectations to see how much they changed so that probably affected my viewpoint.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> in general I have trouble with the "willing suspension of disbelief" thing


Try this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VObQfWMgmIM


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Tonight's episode was a major step back IMO. It succumbed to the same trap as Flashforward - slow as molasses, barely any plot points furthered.

With V only being a 4-episode miniseries for now, that was a mistake the show couldn't really afford to make.

It wasn't horrible or anything, it's just that nothing much really happened.

Still, I'll remain on board for now and give it time - because like Flashforward, the potential is definitely there.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Did anyone check out the "kindle" commercial on V ?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Did anyone check out the "kindle" commercial on V ?


I saw it. I wish I could be enthusiastic about it, but that was one of the worst commercials I've ever seen. Who are they trying to market to? Just terrible.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw the first episode, and it seemed very dry.  Propaganda written all over it.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

CS said:


> I saw it. I wish I could be enthusiastic about it, but that was one of the worst commercials I've ever seen. Who are they trying to market to? Just terrible.


CS, I thought I was just being "picky" - ITA, it was pretty bad!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Loved the original mini-series as a kid. I don't remember a WHOLE lot about it now, but I remember my friends and I playing "V". I was pretty impressed with


Spoiler



the baby who grew up superfast and had that awesome lizard tongue


! I watched the first episode of the new V. I really wanted to give it a chance, but I just couldn't bring myself to watch the second episode.

Also--didn't realize it was a mini-series this time around. What a slow start for a mini-series! Overall, I'm so disappointed.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The current version isn't meant to be a miniseries.  The 4 episodes this fall are a "mini-season", and they're supposed to show some more in the spring.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

MUCH better episode this week. It's back to the quality of the premiere.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

This is another one that I was a fan of the original and have it all on DVD. Am now enjoying the remake, gotta love the Firefly alum. I do hope it gets more than a short season.


----------

